# What would you have done?



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

For me I do not like stepping off if I don’t have to. However it is different for everyone, in that moment you felt your best option was to step off and there is nothing wrong with that, maybe work on making that path a more consistent inclusion to your daily workouts? But in reality what one person may have done will not make what you did any more right or wrong, that is where your comfort level lay. You still had him finish the trek controlled and that’s more important.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Nothing wrong with hopping off at all, especially if you felt yourself getting worked up, that may have made the situation worse if you stayed on. I'd say you handled that pretty well.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If you felt safest on the ground rather than on the horse, then that's the right answer, get off. You did a lot of stuff very right by making him behave regardless of how silly he wanted to be. In the long run, you both got back to the barn with no bolt, buck, rear, bolt or dump, uninjured and able to work it again tomorrow. Count that as a win. Next time, if he doesn't get totally stupid, see if you can ride it out a little longer but give yourself permission to get off if you become real anxious and think you'll handle him better on the ground.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

I think you handled it as well as any of us could. You and I think are some of the more inexperienced owners/riders on here that dove right in. Honestly when I'm talking to some of the people at my place that have had horses 30+ years without a single "official" lesson they have a totally different attitude, riding some awkward horses to say the least. Dealing with spooks and incidents are part and parcel. But y'know the *one* bolt I've had on Katie was a BIG DEAL. And then there are some here that quite happily deal with it on a weekly basis lol! Or canter down the exact lane on a busy day where I'm terrified of accidentally hitting a pedestrian (that anxiety doesn't help obviously). 

I'm the same as you, I just have better control on the ground. In the saddle I still feel incompetent and unbalanced which does no favours. On the ground I am confident and calm. No wonder it works best. But at least you got a sideways canter eh 

Remember though that one of the "worst case" or "bad case" scenarios happened and you did good. You both came away unscathed and you regained control of the situation. That's all we can do. The way I see it is riding and horsemanship are intertwined. But they are both skills in their own right and they only intertwine once we're sufficient in _both_. Just halfway on that journey for the moment


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

You're still taking lessons. You did the safest, and therefore, right thing. When you have more experience and have bonded with Pony better, then, maybe.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Absolutely fine to get off when things are getting a bit to exciting. You did great you ended session on a good note. You got back on and things went better maybe not perfect but still good job. 

He didn't buck you off he didn't rear up so you didn't teach him by doing those things you get off. 

I would of done the same thing. Not a failure far from it. Better to be a coward and get off, then be a hero and stay on and get hurt.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

That is exactly what I would have done (and have done and am sure will do again). Finding a better way to work through a problem is 'not being a coward' or 'letting the horse win'. If you had stayed on, could you have ridden it out? Maybe. You could also have landed on the ground - what kind of 'win' is that?

When your gut says you are safer getting off, LISTEN!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

charrorider said:


> When you have more experience and have bonded with Pony better, then, maybe.


This situation has nothing to do with experience or bonding - suggesting such is a great way to get someone hurt.

I have ridden my extremely reactive gelding for literally thousands of miles over the course of many years and there are still times when I know we are BOTH safest if I step off and deal with the issue from the ground.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

There's kind of an old wives' tale out there that getting off an upset horse is somehow wrong.

That assumes horses hate having us on their backs, and if we get off their backs we are rewarding them. I don't know about you, but I've never felt that my horses hated being ridden.

Some horses are less safe from the ground. If you are going to get trampled over and stomped on, it may be better to stay on the horse. In my experience, it is almost always better and safer to get off if a horse seems like they might take off or do something to unseat me. I've never found that it made a horse act up in the future or do things to get me off.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

"I guess I’m feeling like a bit of a failure for not wanting to stay on him? He wasn’t bucking or rearing or anything, he was just getting really “up.” I probably could have held him. It may have been better for building his trust in me as a leader. And maybe I've now taught him that if he gets worked up I'll get off. But, in that moment, I just felt safer on the ground."

Smart smart lady.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

Whenever there is a big weather change, especially cooler we should expect some behaviors like this. Its just the way horses are. My trainer is always glad when I show up for lesson when the fresh wind is blowing. "Now you will have a great lesson chance to ride him at these times". Having my trainer there to tell me what to do makes me feel calmer which is good for the horse too. I think you bailing was a good thing. He is not going to learn how to get rid of you. A person on the ground is more calming to a horse. You get a chance to be their leader.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

“When I got back to the “barn” area I got back on and walked him just a little bit back down the driveway. Again, he was alert but fine. So I pointed him back home, walked him a bit more, and then got off.”

THAT. Was a smart move. Kudos.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I would have done what you did; find a safe place to dismount, and walk home. I have done this a few times. Always lived to NOT regret that.


----------



## Barrelgirl123 (Jan 15, 2021)

PoptartShop said:


> Nothing wrong with hopping off at all, especially if you felt yourself getting worked up, that may have made the situation worse if you stayed on. I'd say you handled that pretty well.


Couldn’t have said it any better myself


----------



## Destiny M Jones (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi Friends...!!!

I don't know the any idea myself.


----------



## pnr (Jan 16, 2021)

I once took my sisters new horse for an outride in the mountains. It was fine at first. Then the horse starting getting fresh and trying to buck. I thought I was going to fall off.

The lady that I was with said get off and lead the horse back which I did. Afterwards I felt like a chicken but I am not sorry that I did. There is nothing wrong with what you did just remember to be safe on the ground as well.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I've dismounted from a worked up horse more times than I could estimate. Often more than once in a single ride. Only thing is to remember one can get hurt dismounting, so try to get the horse calm enough to safely dismount and do so quickly and with feet either out of the stirrups or (me) just barely in. People on HF used to tell me I was rewarding my horse, but in all the times I've done it, my horse never seemed to FEEL rewarded. Just "safer" - and a horse who feels safer because of his rider will trust his rider more.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I may or may not have done the exact same thing as you. It all depends on how calm I am on that specific day. Sometimes I will ride the excitement out and other times I get off and walk with them. I don't think either way is wrong as long as you end on a good note and whatever you end up doing is a win. If you get off then you make sure you get a good leading session - i.e. the horse keeps his respectful distance and gives you his attention. Either way is not wrong...


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I would have hopped off too, absolutely. Your personal safety is always priority number one, and you're not teaching them anything when they get really worked up anyhow. The brain has left the building!! Sounds like he was getting a bad (understandable) case of what Warwick Schiller would call "too many rabbits." An accumulation of too many anxiety-causing things that were building up to a boiling point. Well handled!!

In a recent lesson (before lessons were prohibited by the current lockdown in my region), snow started LOUDLY crashing off the arena roof. 20 minutes into a 45 minute lesson. My horse Elle barely batted an ear, but it go SO big and loud that I still nixed the lesson (paid my instructor in full for coming out because it wasn't her fault!) and hopped off as a matter of safety. _Some_ snow was going to be okay -- but I was, again, worried about it becoming "too many rabbits." I'm not a "ride through it" person if I don't see a benefit to it. I'd rather hop off and live to ride through it another day!!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

bsms said:


> People on HF used to tell me I was rewarding my horse, but in all the times I've done it, my horse never seemed to FEEL rewarded. Just "safer" - and a horse who feels safer because of his rider will trust his rider more.


Totally agree with you! Also a super worked up horse isn't learning anything, anyhow. They're not going to equate you hopping off with a reward, they're too busy going "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!"


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Haha I'm the opposite. Whenever I'm dealing with a super wigged out horse, from the ground, at most it turns into them self-lunging around me in a stupid little circle while I stand in the middle holding the end of the reins and getting dizzy... safely dizzy. There's not a lot they do that makes me feel in danger the way that behaviour under saddle can.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

bsms said:


> Only thing is to remember one can get hurt dismounting, so try to get the horse calm enough to safely dismount and do so quickly and with feet either out of the stirrups or (me) just barely in. People on HF used to tell me I was rewarding my horse, but in all the times I've done it, my horse never seemed to FEEL rewarded. Just "safer" - and a horse who feels safer because of his rider will trust his rider more.


Yes I got him calmed down and stopped before getting off. Which, of course, raises the question of, well, if he was calmed down enough for me to get off, was he calmed down enough for me to stay on? I guess I'll never know.

The way I dismount is to kick both feet out of the stirrups, put my hands on the front of the saddle, and vault off to the side. I always dismount like this unless I'm super tired. Somehow it's always seemed safer than the standard way. Plus since Pony is short it's not like I have far to go.

Yes, I do think Pony felt safer with me on the ground. I think he likes to be able to see me.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

bsms said:


> I've dismounted from a worked up horse more times than I could estimate. Often more than once in a single ride. Only thing is to remember one can get hurt dismounting, so try to get the horse calm enough to safely dismount and do so quickly and with feet either out of the stirrups or (me) just barely in. People on HF used to tell me I was rewarding my horse, but in all the times I've done it, my horse never seemed to FEEL rewarded. Just "safer" - and a horse who feels safer because of his rider will trust his rider more.


In my opinion - if you are getting to tense or reactive to reassure your horse - then you need to do what you are comfortable with. If getting off makes you calmer - then your horse will be calmer. If getting off makes your brain work - then it will help your horses brain to work.

I don't think there is a "correct" way to do everything that involves a horse. I think there is the way that works for you and your horse.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

ACinATX said:


> Yes I got him calmed down and stopped before getting off. Which, of course, raises the question of, well, if he was calmed down enough for me to get off, was he calmed down enough for me to stay on? I guess I'll never know.
> 
> The way I dismount is to kick both feet out of the stirrups, put my hands on the front of the saddle, and vault off to the side. I always dismount like this unless I'm super tired. Somehow it's always seemed safer than the standard way. Plus since Pony is short it's not like I have far to go.
> 
> Yes, I do think Pony felt safer with me on the ground. I think he likes to be able to see me.


When you decided to get off - you calmed down. You made your decision so you were less tense and not allowing fear into the equation which in turn calmed your horse down. You did it without even realizing you were doing it. Sometimes you can take a really deep breath and all the tense will go away and you can get the calm but you have to have the mind control to take that moment to do it.


----------



## FairyTails (Jan 20, 2021)

I've hopped off more times than I can count when I've felt the situation get away from me, no shame or blame in it at all. I'd rather stay in control and make sure it's my choice to leave the saddle and if I need to be on the ground to accomplish that, so be it. You did just right calming Pony down and putting him back to work when his head was in the right place. He learned that you are in control, that you choose when and where to dismount, and that his work didn't end just because he got a little fresh.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

I would have done the same thing especially knowing one of the horses was circling back around. I know you said you had him calm before you got off and thought that maybe me was calm enough for you to stay on, but remember what you said one of the horses was circling back. Though he was calm for you to get off he could have very easily gotten worked up with that horse coming back.
I don't see anything wrong with what you did and like you said he got back on and rode more after you two were clear of the horses playing around.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Every situation is a little different, you handled it well, avoided a great bust up from Pony, hand walked him out of a dicey spot, you still in charge. With the other horses still acting up the situation was only likely to get worse.
A situation that I was in some time ago, a bunch of us were out riding on some trails and we stopped to take a break, my friend got off her horse, I was riding a three year old, first time out with a group. 
A bunch of motorcycle riders came roaring up, as I am thinking I will get off, my friend was getting back on her horse, each person was doing what they thought would be best in a dicey situation but it was a bit comical as I am descending and she is ascending.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

For the record when I came off at the end our bolt I hand-walked her for half hour. I got on at the end and rode her home once I felt safe.


ACinATX said:


> Yes I got him calmed down and stopped before getting off. Which, of course, raises the question of, well, if he was calmed down enough for me to get off, was he calmed down enough for me to stay on? I guess I'll never know.
> 
> The way I dismount is to kick both feet out of the stirrups, put my hands on the front of the saddle, and vault off to the side. I always dismount like this unless I'm super tired. Somehow it's always seemed safer than the standard way. Plus since Pony is short it's not like I have far to go.
> 
> Yes, I do think Pony felt safer with me on the ground. I think he likes to be able to see me.


It's less about them and more about us I think. 100% Katie prefers being able to see me, too. Staff came and visited form the old yard and we went for a walk - they took turns leading her on the ground. She walks lovely and soft for me, no yanking, pulling or random stopping. I have a verbal cue to let her know when its ok to graze and lead me - I do let her take me walkies too but its on my terms and always polite. We're two friends out for a stroll most of the time. But with the staff? It was embarrassing to watch. She dragged them around every 10 seconds for a grass break and they couldn't lift her head for love nor money. So when she had a huge fright and tried to run home they struggled to manage her. 

"I'd feel much safer if I was on her" one said. They are both phenomenal riders and I bet have a good feel for what to do. I don't. My relationship, communication and consistent handling/leading methods with Katie means she's safer when I'm next to her. There have been dozens of time out walking that we've had to deal with various "monsters" on the trail that if I were riding at my current ability she would have tanked off. And not even my riding ability - my ability to control my emotions. I am so good with emotional self-control on the ground with many species and situations. Under saddle.. its another beast, literally. All I can think about is her running into the lake, running someone over. And I really should just think about "oh, we haven't run off yet, why am I thinking about these things?"

I've been working with instructor to eventually fully ground drive from behind to help Katie get confidence going forward without me right there. I also have been going mental on my fitness because I would like to vault on her. Because for sure if I could get off and lead her past something enough times then get back on I'd be right as rain. And I know it wouldn't reward her. It would be showing her its OK. But nope I had to go get 17hh as my 166cm/5'6 self lol.

Anyway sorry to jabber on. I wanted to share coz you're not alone!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Kalraii said:


> I've been working with instructor to eventually fully ground drive from behind to help Katie get confidence going forward without me right there.


Are you going to post about that on your journal? I've been working with Pony on that, intermittently, and it's going surprisingly slowly. I wish I had someone to help me. I'd love to hear how your instructor helps you.

I do think from the responses that some people probably would do better in the saddle than on the ground. At least in the saddle they can't spook into you, right? I know that me, personally, I feel like I'm pretty competent on the ground, but just OK riding. So maybe one reason Pony feels better with me on the ground is that I feel better with me on the ground.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

ACinATX said:


> Are you going to post about that on your journal? I've been working with Pony on that, intermittently, and it's going surprisingly slowly. I wish I had someone to help me. I'd love to hear how your instructor helps you.
> 
> I do think from the responses that some people probably would do better in the saddle than on the ground. At least in the saddle they can't spook into you, right? I know that me, personally, I feel like I'm pretty competent on the ground, but just OK riding. So maybe one reason Pony feels better with me on the ground is that I feel better with me on the ground.


Yes definitely I just absolutely suck at sitting at my pc. Things have been postponed as we're on a 6 week lockdown so she can't come out. But end of Feb I'm beginning weekly riding lessons and getting her back into proper work so more to post! I've just been focusing on getting her head down, leg yields and shoulder in at the moment, evening her out from the ground. I had to learn how myself at first. And seriously I think the biggest thing I've learned from my amazing instructor is that it is a slow process. She can do half a 20m circle in collected trot. Not even truly collected. Just y'know.. not giraffing. It is SO hard for her after so many years going one way. There's progress but it is real slow. And in a way I'm relieved. I was worried this entire time I wasn't making fast enough progress. But looks like its gonna take a solid year of training both me and Katie to get so called "basics" down consistently. I love reading your progress. I would love another horsey to play with myself and you have three! ^>^


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Nope,nope, nope, you're definitely NOT a failure , and he didn't learn any bad lessons from you dismounting. I'm a firm believer in "The first time that you think you should get off is WHEN you should get off". What would I have maybe done differently than you? I probably would have gotten off even sooner..lol. We all have our different points at which we feel unsafe or not in control of the horse/situation. Some are practically fearless, and some of us (me) go into panic mode and should get off. I've decided that I'm way more sensitive to how upset the horse feels underneath me than some people . I mean, when it feels like I'm sitting on a stick of dynamite that has already been lit, then I get a jolt of adrenaline and I imagine the worst is about to happen (bolt,rear,buck). I personally think it has a lot to do with age of the person and whether they are likely to break rather than bounce with an unscheduled dismount. I'm in the 'break' age group. It feels embarrassing when there are witnesses, and I feel like a coward/failure in the moment, but later realize it was what I needed to do in the moment. I had a similar experience as you just the other day (cold front coming in, unusual activity at the farm with a lot of horses 'up', horses running in both pastures on each side of the arena, the horse I was on gettting more and more antsy, and got off. Yay us! We lived, unharmed, to ride another day.


----------



## horsesareimproveddogs (Jan 29, 2021)

I would have hopped off! But, I wouldnt have ended the ride. I wouldve taken the horse to a calmer area, settled him, maybe done some groundwork, then gone back to it, so you always end on a good note. It can be risky to end a ride when a horse gets jumpy, because that can sometimes reinforce that behavior. Jumpy=no more work. So ya, jumping off is very normal and safer and wiser, but i would do some excersizes and then continued.


----------

